# looking for a club



## eastpoint rules (Aug 8, 2010)

2 Hunters looking for a good club, Looking for a stable club that we can be part of for a long time. Some wants below

Good deer Quantity and quality
Year round access
Campers ok
Power
larger piece of land 
Four wheelers allowed
Adult beverages acceptable
Camp on the land if possible
Fishing would be a big plus 

I hope this is not to much to ask, please PM me if your club fits the bill  Thanks Charlie


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 8, 2010)

Check out our post-- 986 ac. QDM Club needs members-- Marion County or just below --Club needs a few members-- Marion County. PM your name and number for more info. Thanks James


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 8, 2010)

we have 1629 acres in emanuel county all your needs but power on property call jason@ 478-494-2275


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## young gunna (Aug 9, 2010)

www.buckwildhc.com


----------



## buckmaster73 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a place in calhoun co.That has most of everything you said dues are 700.00 per year.If you want more info you can call randy at 2294077223.Have some great trail cam pics.Some good fishin to.


----------



## zigzag (Aug 9, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Aug 9, 2010)

*properties in emanuel and jenkins co.*

available lands in emanuel and jenkins with camper hook ups 478-494-3240


----------



## 20gauge (Aug 14, 2010)

We have 1600ac in Crawford County .Sound like we have a lot of what are your wanting but fishing unless you want to fish in beaver ponds and creeks. Glenn e-mail at  kglenn30@bellsouth.net or 943-3711.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

Check out our club.. Been on this land for a long time and we have a great group. Call me if you have any questions.

Steve
770-262-9230


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=560465


----------



## Weehadkee (Aug 21, 2010)

Charlie,
Our club fits your specs... check out our post:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5236697#post5236697

Call Andy 404-966-4861 to see


----------



## natureheart (Sep 7, 2010)

*Yes to all on your list*

if you are still looking check my ad under username Natureheart or call 863-608-4500 or reply to this.


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out my post, 3000 ac. QDM in wilkes co. It sounds like we have all that you are looking for. Thank You.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 7, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

********** CALLING ALL HUNTERS **********

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR.

(PICS. in the clubs looking for members section under Burke/Richmond County club) 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out our post under username--Mad Racks--we still have openings and we fill most of your want list. Thanks James


----------

